# Broken knife-**UPDATED W/ PICS**



## coondog96 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an old timer pocket knife that was my uncles before he passed. I would love to tote this knife for my everyday purpose use but it is broken and I would love to have it fixed. The locking mechanism that holds the blade in place is broken and it won't allow the knife to stay in the locked open position and when closed it lacks some closing all the way. I don't have any pics as of now I will post some up tomorrow so you can see better as to what I talking about. The question is... Is there someone who could fix this for me fairly reasonable or would it be best sent to the manufacturer.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 28, 2012)

If you can find some one it would probably cost more than a new one.I used to do a lot of pocket knife repair and rehandling but just dont have time anymore,Best of luck to you


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 28, 2012)

Probably best solution is to send it to the MFG, however; they'll send you a new one rather than bother trying to fix the old one.  Then you won't have the knife your Uncle gave you.  Good luck with it.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree with Raleigh and John. Unless someone does it for free, just get a new one. It's "easier" to build a new one than to take the time to figure and fit an old one back into shape. Hardly worth most makers' time. Know you don't want to hear that, but that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## coondog96 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> I agree with Raleigh and John. Unless someone does it for free, just get a new one. It's "easier" to build a new one than to take the time to figure and fit an old one back into shape. Hardly worth most makers' time. Know you don't want to hear that, but that's it in a nutshell.



It may not be what I wanted to hear but at least your honest and I had 10 to 1 rather ya be honest than not. I've plenty of other knives that I can carry just thought it would be cool ( if feasible) to get this one fixed.But hey, if it ain't then it ain't. That's why I came here to the experts to ask cause I really dont know. Thanks for the replies and sorry I never got any pics up just been busy. Hope you all have a Safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 29, 2012)

Post a pic and we will see what needs to be done...


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I understand the sentimental side of a knife.  I still have the first one my grandfather purchased for me when I was 3 years old. It was not a very expensive knife, but after 33 years of owning it I can assure you $1,000 couldn't buy it from me.  I am by no means a master bladesmith but post us some pics and I would help any way I could.


----------



## coondog96 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok guys I loaded a few pics. What ya think.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lock bar or spring is probably broken. Post the pics here. http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/732-Schrade-Knives-Collectors-Forum

These guys know everything about Schrade knives. They can probably recommend someone to repair it.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 30, 2012)

That is very fixable. There are a number of folks who repair folders who could do that relatively easily. The cost to repair would no doubt exceed the value of the knife, but you can't place a value on sentiment....I'd do it.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 1, 2013)

Funny I have a knife like that, I mean the color of the Handel. I kind of thought it as rare. If you were looking to get that one fixed I would do it. But if you want to carry one just like it I would give you mine. Just pm me if you want it.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to have a knife like that.  Sure wish I knew where it was.  It was a good one


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Send it to me I'm feeling the seasonal cheer! You cover shipping both ways and I'll do it for free! What good is a forum like this if you can't help each other out. Send it to Raley Lane 270 Hilltop lane Toccoa Ga. 30577


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2013)

if they still make that knife buy a new one and pull the mechanism and have someone install it for you.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 1, 2013)

Very generous Raley.  

Happy New Year, I hope it a good one for you.


----------



## R1150R (Jan 1, 2013)

What a nice thing to do!
What goes around, comes around.
I'm sure you'll see payback someday and I hope it's in spades!




10mmhunter said:


> Send it to me I'm feeling the seasonal cheer! You cover shipping both ways and I'll do it for free! What good is a forum like this if you can't help each other out. Send it to Raley Lane 270 Hilltop lane Toccoa Ga. 30577


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 2, 2013)

10mmhunter said:


> Send it to me I'm feeling the seasonal cheer! You cover shipping both ways and I'll do it for free! What good is a forum like this if you can't help each other out. Send it to Raley Lane 270 Hilltop lane Toccoa Ga. 30577



You sir are a true gentleman and can be expecting a package in the next couple weeks.Looking forward to using this knife in the future. 
              ThankYou,
               Coondog96


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

10mmhunter said:


> Send it to me I'm feeling the seasonal cheer! You cover shipping both ways and I'll do it for free! What good is a forum like this if you can't help each other out. Send it to Raley Lane 270 Hilltop lane Toccoa Ga. 30577


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 2, 2013)

The good book says do unto others as you would have them do unto you!


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 2, 2013)

10mmhunter said:


> The good book says do unto others as you would have them do unto you!



So true!!!So many misinterpret this and really have no idea. Thanks again.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 10, 2013)

That's very kewl of U 10mm!   Would love to see the outcome.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 10, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> That's very kewl of U 10mm!   Would love to see the outcome.



Outcome was GREAT!  Here's a link:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=733414

10mm did a great job and a huge favor - gotta love this forum!


----------

